# Anyone use nova leisure thermal windscreen covers?



## steven2002 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi guys I have been looking at a set of nova leisure exterior windscreen covers..they seem pretty good and not too expensive. 
I only need a set for very occasional use so don't want to spend very much money on them..
So anybody out there used or have any experience of the nova leisure covers...
Thanks..steven...
The van is a 2011 fiat ducato.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We sell them and never had any issues with them in 6 years + of selling them


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll second Dave's post above, and I would like to add that Nova Leisure are a very reputable supplier to the industry, and introduced Fiamma to the UK many years ago.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Screen covers*

Hi Chris, can you recommend a screen cover that would fit our Carthago I47? without going to Carthago. The side windows are doubleglassed as you know so its only about fitting a cover to the screen.
Wendy


----------



## steven2002 (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheers guys I will get another look tomorrow..thanks again...


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Wendy, and sorry Steven for the hijack.

A Class silver screens are only available through the manufacturer or via a specialist company as many are bespoke and rely on patterns already being available, or organising for a pattern to be created from your van if not.

The three UK suppliers are as follows;

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/
http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/
http://www.taylormade-covers.co.uk/

Those above will also be able to advise you how they are fitted to your motorhome, as I believe in some cases a small section of awning channel needs to be fitted to allow fitting.

Alternatively PM me your chassis number, and I will let you know what Carthagos suggested selling price is so you have a number of options open to you.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------

